# Confirm my polygonum



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

been around the horn on this one... What is it?

It's the one with the pinkish veins and reddish brown leaves


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe it's Polygonum sp. 'Porto Vehlo'....one of the GWAPA guys or Cavan can confirm....


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

k, that's what I was told. Then disputed.

got it from Don Boyer...

Why no profile for it?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

it's one of the works in progress  It's relatively new and rare, so getting the growing conditions takes time to form a concensus, etc.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

ah, It grows fast, especially the stumps after it's topped. 

I'm running 146w on 28bowfront, minimal ferts schedule, lots of co2


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

the Polygonums tend to be fast growers, looks like you're doing a good job


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

hooha said:


> I believe it's Polygonum sp. 'Porto Vehlo'....one of the GWAPA guys or Cavan can confirm....


I think that's what it is, yeah. That's kind of a tough angle though. Is it viny or kind of straight? There are others that can look similar.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

the leaves are flat, not wavy. The stems are fairly straight unless there's more than one stem per plant. Then they spread a little. Mature leaves are arrow shaped and 3-4" long.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree that it's 'Porto Velho' too. I'm pretty certain Donald got it from me a while back.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

ok, thanks guys, I'll run w/ it.

btw, is it "Puerto" or "Porto"? or either?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Porto

http://www.v-brazil.com/tourism/rondonia/porto-velho.html


----------

